# Commencal AM Meta gerne tausch gegen DH



## Andy___613 (28. Juni 2015)

Moin moin, würde gerne mein Meta gegen ein DH tauschen, es wäre mir recht lieb wenn es wieder ein commencal wird da ich sie optisch und von der geometrie sehr passend finde und mich recht wohl fühle drauf.

Lade mal ein bild hoch vllt hat ja wer interesse und kann sich gerne melden wenn weite bilder erwünscht sind!


----------

